# Why do the Ants never log out at the airport to let a surge build?



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ugggh!!! It is so frustrating to see Ants ? fly into the airport almost causing a wreck to get a base ride. Granted when there are a lot of drivers in queue it doesn’t make sense but when it’s late at night and there is 11-15 in queue what are they thinking. Nobody is going to get rich of the flat rate surge which in Indy started at $14 max then went all the way to $8.50 max at the airport. And usually $7.50 is the top end. But it is better than a base ride at the rates here in Indy.

Here’s the part that pisses me off the most. By using the riders app and home location normal non surge is about $21. Uber is charging $5 to $10 sometimes as high as $20 more and not surging the airport for the drivers. But the ants rush in and roll back out and wonder what the hell share adjustment is for . 25 cents to maybe $1.26 and Uber made about .46 cents less on the trip than you did. C’mon drivers use your smarts and don’t let Uber screw you out of money. Everyone should be trying to monopolize on their pay and always check to see what Uber is doing on rider app so you don’t get taken even more advantage of.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Airport ants are too busy smoking and clogging the porta potties to strategize.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> Ugggh!!! It is so frustrating to see Ants ? fly into the airport almost causing a wreck to get a base ride. Granted when there are a lot of drivers in queue it doesn't make sense but when it's late at night and there is 11-15 in queue what are they thinking. Nobody is going to get rich of the flat rate surge which in Indy started at $14 max then went all the way to $8.50 max at the airport. And usually $7.50 is the top end. But it is better than a base ride at the rates here in Indy.
> 
> Here's the part that pisses me off the most. By using the riders app and home location normal non surge is about $21. Uber is charging $5 to $10 sometimes as high as $20 more and not surging the airport for the drivers. But the ants rush in and roll back out and wonder what the hell share adjustment is for . 25 cents to maybe $1.26 and Uber made about .46 cents less on the trip than you did. C'mon drivers use your smarts and don't let Uber screw you out of money. Everyone should be trying to monopolize on their pay and always check to see what Uber is doing on rider app so you don't get taken even more advantage of.


Teachers.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> Ugggh!!! It is so frustrating to see Ants ? fly into the airport almost causing a wreck to get a base ride. Granted when there are a lot of drivers in queue it doesn't make sense but when it's late at night and there is 11-15 in queue what are they thinking. Nobody is going to get rich of the flat rate surge which in Indy started at $14 max then went all the way to $8.50 max at the airport. And usually $7.50 is the top end. But it is better than a base ride at the rates here in Indy.
> 
> Here's the part that pisses me off the most. By using the riders app and home location normal non surge is about $21. Uber is charging $5 to $10 sometimes as high as $20 more and not surging the airport for the drivers. But the ants rush in and roll back out and wonder what the hell share adjustment is for . 25 cents to maybe $1.26 and Uber made about .46 cents less on the trip than you did. C'mon drivers use your smarts and don't let Uber screw you out of money. Everyone should be trying to monopolize on their pay and always check to see what Uber is doing on rider app so you don't get taken even more advantage of.


Why are you hanging out in the airport queue?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Why are you hanging out in the airport queue?


For $25 rides with a tip.

When the queue is trucking along, it's not a bad way to grab a guaranteed decent ride.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It is funny because drivers _have_ tried this time and time again. Recently, you heard it described by Lyft as surge manipulation (oh, the flat out hypocrisy coming from them). You can search for the video from a few _years_ ago at LAX where the guy in the Angels cap is in tears or something over getting deactivated for doing this with a group of drivers in the pig pen. The common theme is that drivers, *not* the TNCs, are painted as the villains here. The average person doesn't do nuance well, so the drivers end up looking like greedy SOBs. Lose, lose really.

But, I agree with your general premise. I aim to maximize my profit and minimize my mileage and the airport typically has little to no place in that situation for me. Everyone's market is different though.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The original poster’s original post is about the most non-compliant statement I have ever heard. I push compliance in the Dallas local forum often. I mean yea some days I talk about quitting but never do I discuss or acknowledge conversation about anything that could be seen as gaming the system like “shuffling” nor do I fully know what that is but I know it is a non-compliant action.

Uber has allowed us to use a billion dollar technology that they created. And we’re allowed to do pretty much whatever we want with it as far as where to seek out rides and every time I wake up I think about how awesome that is. We are participants in a large experiment dealing with Artifical Intelligence, Deep Learning, and Decision Making. They will use the billions of lines of code that we ants generate to train new bigger and better computers that are far bigger and better than the ones we speak to today.

So what I’m trying to say is that this job is way easier if you buy into the technology and the overall coolness of how it all works. Logging out at the airport to artificially inflate prices will do nothing more than put a person in your backseat that you just now ripped off. Now how can you be more two-faced than that?!?!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Because the ant mentality is alive and kicking


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Anyone think that U/L do not know about this? Or deactivate people for doing this? The digital footprints never disappear.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Messing around at airports is a quick way to get deactivated.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

6 years ago communication between Uber HQ and drivers was much more personal and friendly than today.

Back then Uber could not understand why any driver would chose to sit in an airport lot for hours waiting on a $10 fare.

It was driver’s behavior that forced Uber to negotiate holding pens at airports because the side of streets around airports were full of Uber Drivers.

And now they’re caged


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

3.50 surge cap at Jax now. Wonder why? 

The airport queue is good for one thing. Taking a nap after a long morning and you just want to relax for an hour.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The original poster's original post is about the most non-compliant statement I have ever heard. I push compliance in the Dallas local forum often. I mean yea some days I talk about quitting but never do I discuss or acknowledge conversation about anything that could be seen as gaming the system like "shuffling" nor do I fully know what that is but I know it is a non-compliant action.
> 
> Uber has allowed us to use a billion dollar technology that they created. And we're allowed to do pretty much whatever we want with it as far as where to seek out rides and every time I wake up I think about how awesome that is. We are participants in a large experiment dealing with Artifical Intelligence, Deep Learning, and Decision Making. They will use the billions of lines of code that we ants generate to train new bigger and better computers that are far bigger and better than the ones we speak to today.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say is that this job is way easier if you buy into the technology and the overall coolness of how it all works. Logging out at the airport to artificially inflate prices will do nothing more than put a person in your backseat that you just now ripped off. Now how can you be more two-faced than that?!?!


Lol. Guess I'm non compliant. But guess in your mind Uber is compliant and fair charging the riders 1.2x up to 2.0x on occasion and never surging the queue so the drivers get their cut. This is simply how Uber winds up getting close to 50% of the fare and why Uber uses share adjustment. So you think it's fair for Uber to claim there is high demand and charge riders more when there are 20 or 30 drivers in the holding lot waiting??? Or do you think it's fair that Uber uses a riders history to determine how much they charge the rider??? You and I leave the exact same place with exact same destination and exact same time and I get charged $15 for my trip and you get charged $19.... is that fair???? And by the way One does not have to sit in the queue to pick up the surge at Indy airport. One can be anywhere around the airport and wait for the surge then come into airport and go. Don't quite know why you seem so offended. Uber will screw the drivers over in a heartbeat and riders too if given the chance. You work for Uber ???


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

You see, what the rider app shows you is a lot but many riders have ride passes and random 50% discounts coupons. Can you look up some of your fares where Uber took the lion's share and post a screenshot? A lot about this business is unfair hell a lot about a lot of things is unfair but we are mostly unemployable people and therefore are ok with it. I just think about how Uber pays the extra credit card processing fee when we get a tip and doesn't instead take it out of the tip. Even waiters give 15% of their tips to the bussers and hosts! We get to keep all of it however and that's pretty awesome. Also, riders get their cancellation fees refunded by clicking three buttons in the rider app and it happens all the time yet Uber lets us keep our $3.75 cancellation fee. They do their best to make it as fair as it can be but they have shareholders that they are beholden to.

I recommend for you to use the internet to learn how to become a lobbyist and start lobbying your city government for some driver protections. It doesn't require any special skill you just go up to people and accost them and ask them for things and invite them to dinner over and over again until they say yes. Start locally and maybe someday we'll see you in Washington DC!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Airport ants are too busy smoking and clogging the porta potties to strategize.


They don't speak English either.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You see, what the rider app shows you is a lot but many riders have ride passes and random 50% discounts coupons. Can you look up some of your fares where Uber took the lion's share and post a screenshot? A lot about this business is unfair hell a lot about a lot of things is unfair but we are mostly unemployable people and therefore are ok with it. I just think about how Uber pays the extra credit card processing fee when we get a tip and doesn't instead take it out of the tip. Even waiters give 15% of their tips to the bussers and hosts! We get to keep all of it however and that's pretty awesome. Also, riders get their cancellation fees refunded by clicking three buttons in the rider app and it happens all the time yet Uber lets us keep our $3.75 cancellation fee. They do their best to make it as fair as it can be but they have shareholders that they are beholden to.
> 
> I recommend for you to use the internet to learn how to become a lobbyist and start lobbying your city government for some driver protections. It doesn't require any special skill you just go up to people and accost them and ask them for things and invite them to dinner over and over again until they say yes. Start locally and maybe someday we'll see you in Washington DC!


Uber cares nothing about being fair as can be to drivers or anyone for that matter. Uber does absolutely nothing if it doesn't benefit Uber. And what's really amusing is to hear Uber cry and want drivers help in California to defeat AB5 bill. Uber is getting exactly what Uber deserves if it passes.

But on a bright note...maybe you could become a spokesperson for Uber and we could see you on TV or in the news!


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I don’t even go near the Atlanta airport unless I am dropping someone off, and I never wait either. Move back north where I operate and catch riders as I go. I came into the airport one afternoon for a drop off and there were near 175 in cue.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I don't go to the airport because I am scared of airplanes and terrorist attacks. When a pax tells me they want to go to the airport I ask them to turn their face to the north and pray with me and if they repeat back to me the special prayer like I ask then I will take them but I scream in the car a lot after once we pass the turnstiles.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't go to the airport because I am scared of airplanes and terrorist attacks. When a pax tells me they want to go to the airport I ask them to turn their face to the north and pray with me and if they repeat back to me the special prayer like I ask then I will take them but I scream in the car a lot after once we pass the turnstiles.


Maybe driving pax's is not for you. Living in fear of what if is not living. You need to speak to someone to get over this irrational fear.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Maybe driving pax's is not for you. Living in fear of what if is not living. You need to speak to someone to get over this irrational fear.


Living in fear means you are wise to the weary.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Living in fear means you are wise to the weary.


Keep believing that and miss out on life, you're not guaranteed any moment beyond the moment you're in. Living in fear of what if is not living, only co-existing. You can be asleep and a plane can come crashing through your bedroom, or eat some tainted food and die from food poisoning.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

A kid in my town got a brain eating amoeba and died and I promise you the news called it a brain eating amoeba.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Airport ants are too busy smoking and clogging the porta potties to strategize.


You forgot self pleasure


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

This is why I'm glad to drive in a tiny market where the airport queue has absolutely zero cars in it at all times. I got three airport fares today, and every single one of them was when I was outside the queue. No ants in my way.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

indydriver68 said:


> Ugggh!!! It is so frustrating to see Ants ? fly into the airport almost causing a wreck to get a base ride. Granted when there are a lot of drivers in queue it doesn't make sense but when it's late at night and there is 11-15 in queue what are they thinking. Nobody is going to get rich of the flat rate surge which in Indy started at $14 max then went all the way to $8.50 max at the airport. And usually $7.50 is the top end. But it is better than a base ride at the rates here in Indy.
> 
> Here's the part that pisses me off the most. By using the riders app and home location normal non surge is about $21. Uber is charging $5 to $10 sometimes as high as $20 more and not surging the airport for the drivers. But the ants rush in and roll back out and wonder what the hell share adjustment is for . 25 cents to maybe $1.26 and Uber made about .46 cents less on the trip than you did. C'mon drivers use your smarts and don't let Uber screw you out of money. Everyone should be trying to monopolize on their pay and always check to see what Uber is doing on rider app so you don't get taken even more advantage of.


Because 95% of the drivers are new and unprofesional. The kind of driver on UP does not represent your average driver on the streets. *Probably why they are at the airport in the first place!*

Ever meet other drivers in real life? Most of them are clueless.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Because 95% of the drivers are new and unprofesional. The kind of driver on UP does not represent your average driver on the streets. *Probably why they are at the airport in the first place!*
> 
> Ever meet other drivers in real life? Most of them are clueless.


I've met myself a few times... Trust me I'm clueless


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> For $25 rides with a tip.
> 
> When the queue is trucking along, it's not a bad way to grab a guaranteed decent ride.


Everyplace is different.
A 25 dollar ride here is almost guaranteed to leave you a 35 mile 45 -55 minute non highway ride home EMPTY
85% of the time with no tip&#128514;
12-13 an hour pre gas


----------

